# Publish Website With a FTP Server



## emanbuzzz (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, i created a website on iWeb on my mac. Now I want to publish it without using a Mobile Me account (Mobile me isn't availble any more). IWeb tells me that my next option would be to use a FTP Server, but I have no idea how to get one on my mac! I cant buy one. I have my website saved in a file, is there any other way I could publish it for free? Is there any free FTP server downloads on the Internet? Please help me! Please explain step by step how to place documents onto a FTP Server too, thanks!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

First off, Hello :wave: and welcome to TSF!


I believe you are asking how to put the files online VIA FTP. Is this correct?

If so please read over this -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f167/free-hosting-or-paid-hosting-the-lowdown-296427.html

Depending on you/ your site you will need to decide if you want free hosting or paid hosting.

If you want a domain name, multiple FTP accounts, etc.

If you don't mind having a weird domain this is probably one of the best free hosts -> Free Hosting Signup


----------

